# First auto-flower grow maybe.



## StoneyBud (May 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing an autoflowering crop in my 4-tub ebb and flow system. I want to grow the strongest autoflower that exists. 

What are the strongest ones? I prefer an Indica buzz.

What size should I expect them to be at harvest in terms of "each plant will need a 6 inch by 6 inch area" or whatever the actual space needed would be.

Someone that is familiar with autoflowers, please fill me in.

Thanks! Having never grown any, this one will be a new type of grow for me.

It's either that or a Kola only grow to about 3 feet tall.

Haven't made my mind up yet.

Input???


----------



## Waspfire (May 29, 2009)

well i know the ak-47 auto is very potent but u want a indica so i would go with the hindu kush but they grow very small but pack a heck of punch and another is from world of seeds called afghan kush ryder 

here is a little info on the hind kush 

Automatic Hindu Kush is truly for the indica lover.  She may only grow to 14 at the very most but the buds are thick and rock hard, and with such a coating of resin that she is our best and most efficient resin producing strain. A mix of Hindu Kush, Master Kush and Lowryder, our Automatic Hindu Kush does not branch out as much or grow as tall as our Automatic AK47 but they also do not require as much root space, this enables more to be grown in the same area. In 1 square metre for example you may be able to fit twice as many Automatic Hindu Kush as you could Automatic AK47.  We feel that this more than makes up for its individual size. Being an indica, the high of the Automatic Hindu Kush can be quite narcotic in its qualities and can induce sleep or deep relaxation quite effortlessly. Not a strain you should be smoking if you intend to go dancing, play sports or indeed anything that requires you to use your legs.
*Genetics**:* Hindu Kush x Lowryder


----------



## StoneyBud (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Waspfire. So how much area should I allow each plant? Like 6" by 6" on the Automatic Hindu Kush? Less? I'm trying to maximize the grow space to as many plants as possible. Each of the four tubs is 15" x 18". I'm thinking maybe 9 plants per/tub? That would give each plant a 5" x 6" area with a total of 36 plants.

With the Hindu Kush, what cured weight can I expect from each of them if they're maxed out in hydro and light?


----------



## Waspfire (May 30, 2009)

well i grew my AK-47s in a 6x6x10 slender square containers Stoney and they did just fine and for the hindu i belive it doesnt branche as much as the AK so i would think ur plan would be enough for the hindu kush in 6x6.
Also i cant give u a yeild on it cause i havent tried hydro yet but with your exp i am sure u will get the max out of them if u decide to try them 
These are my autos i have going now stoney and they where not grown in ideal conditions and i am queit pleased with the outcome and i am sure u can do 100x better then what i did with them 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42081


----------



## StoneyBud (May 31, 2009)

Thanks again, Waspfire. Great information.

How is sexing done for the autoflowers? I'd prefer to sex them prior to putting females only in the hydro.

How much cured weed did you get per/plant? I seem to remember reading somewhere that it's about an ounce per/plant. Is that right?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 31, 2009)

Paki Ryder and Afgan Kush Ryder bigger Autos. I think between 50-100cms.
Both Indicas, both hitting over 20% THC.

Auto Great White Shark seems like another good yeilder. Only 14% THC rating, but the highest auto Ive seen in CBD which means strong body buzz.

Auto Hindu is one Im going with. Single cola, takes up no room. Still potent.
Read they only require 100w worth of light to keep them productive. So easy to grow a few of them off a couple regular CFLs.


----------



## StoneyBud (May 31, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Paki Ryder and Afgan Kush Ryder bigger Autos. I think between 50-100cms.


What is "cms"?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 31, 2009)

Centimeters tall.


----------



## Waspfire (May 31, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Thanks again, Waspfire. Great information.
> 
> How is sexing done for the autoflowers? I'd prefer to sex them prior to putting females only in the hydro.
> 
> How much cured weed did you get per/plant? I seem to remember reading somewhere that it's about an ounce per/plant. Is that right?


 
the males tend to show up at 2weeks old and females around 3 weeks old bro then they go right to flower.Out of 9 seeds i got 1 male and 7 females 

As far as weight i belive the one i chopped should come in over 14g which is fine with me my others will be better i am sure as there bigger then it was.But like i said i ddint grow thme like they breeder suggested i gave them around 14 hours day light in stead of the 20/4 that is reccomened which means i probly could of gotten a bigger yield


----------



## StoneyBud (May 31, 2009)

Man, you're a wealth of information Waspfire.

Now the big question.

Who has the auto-hindu kush seeds for the best price?

I read that 30-50 grams per/plant could be expected from this strain.

With 36 plants, at 30 grams per/plant, that makes 38 ounces.

With 36 plants, at 50 grams per/plant, that makes 63 ounces.

Even at 38 ounces, that's a remarkable amount for the area I use. I usually only get about 18 ounces per/harvest.

This sounds like a good test of the system.

The price of the seeds is a little daunting...

I'll be buying 4 packs of 10. Ouch!

EDIT: Man! I just checked a place for the seeds. $104 for 10 seeds. That's too much for me. If that's the going rate, I'll have to stick with my regular Host plant/clones routine and just grow center stem plants. Why do the seed sellers have to be so freaking greedy? That price is silly.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 31, 2009)

Why not just go to Single Seed Stoney. Order like 6. And in 2 months you should have piles of beans. Its what Im doing. But Im in no rush. Just lollygaggin along with things.
Think Attitude has them for 63 dollars a pack of 10. Single Seed its 70+, $7.30 per bean. Those are the lowest Ive seen them for.  Most others were in the 80s and 90s for a pack of 10.


----------



## Waspfire (May 31, 2009)

attitude is where i ordered mine from stoney and when i did they where 
55$ a 10 pack there at 63 a 10 pack now,Also dope-seeds.com is another good place to find autos i would check them out also


----------

